# this is why we do it



## rugbyken (Feb 10, 2018)

travel 1600 miles that is! i’m sitting outside the van on the algarve eating lunch in the direct sun really hot took molly for a swim this morning and i had a paddle , going to have to drag myself up to the sports bar this afternoon to watch the rugby i suppose that means i’ll have to drink more beer, oh woe is me,


----------



## izwozral (Feb 10, 2018)

Gutted for you. If you want me to send you some pics of torrential rain, muddy fields and flooded roads to remind you of home just let me know.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 10, 2018)

*As one of my friends used to say when in a good spot*

Cr@p !
:raofl:
:nothingtoadd:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2018)

Al that sunshine will wrinkle the skin,never mind the sharks,not the sea ones but those sniping round the market stalls.:lol-053:


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 10, 2018)

Don't listen to Ken... It's the drink talking. 

You lot are better off staying at home until the weather improves. Then go to your nearest seaside resort.

The Algarve is cold, expensive and you can't get UK telly.

If only we could get this across to our French, German and Dutch motorhomer cousins , there'd be enough room for the few of us,  who do come down here, to wildcamp wherever we wanted..

Have you put your name down for the Zip wire, yet, Ken ?
Let us know, we'll come up for the laugh.


----------



## vwalan (Feb 10, 2018)

dont worry he is enjoying hiself.
seems he didnt know many of us have been doing it for more than half our lives . 
i still think it was better years ago. but like every thing in life it changes .


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 10, 2018)

And great rugby results today, again.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 11, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> travel 1600 miles that is! i’m sitting outside the van on the algarve eating lunch in the direct sun really hot took molly for a swim this morning and i had a paddle , going to have to drag myself up to the sports bar this afternoon to watch the rugby i suppose that means i’ll have to drink more beer, oh woe is me,
> View attachment 61072View attachment 61073



Sounds great very envious


----------



## Wully (Feb 11, 2018)

You’ll need to buy that dog a wetsuit and flippers. I’m down in Southport rain sleet snow 40 mph winds
And I’m gonna get ma peedos on get in the water and Post photos.


----------



## Lee (Feb 11, 2018)

I've been in the Betty Ford clinic in Alcoutim for four days now the liver is recovering nicely.

Perhap it's time to change countries and meander over to Cadiz  for the carnival next week.


----------



## Robina (Feb 11, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> The Algarve is cold, expensive and you can't get UK telly.



Sorry to butt in - I am sure you are joking, at least in part, about the Algarve - but.... You can get UK telly!!! We've been streaming it and Radio 4 day and night using the amazing NOS card. €15 for 15 days unlimited.  You get a few buffering pauses but mostly brilliant. Hope I did not get the wrong end of the stick. Heading towards Manta Rota in a day or two.


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 11, 2018)

Was in southport last night very windy and hailstorms in the night drove home today along the M58 at 11.30 which was shut hours later due to snow and multi car crash


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2018)

Lee said:


> I've been in the Betty Ford clinic in Alcoutim for four days now the liver is recovering nicely.
> Alcoutim , spelt Alcoholtime


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2018)

Robina said:


> Sorry to butt in - I am sure you are joking, at least in part, about the Algarve - but.... You can get UK telly!!! We've been streaming it and Radio 4 day and night using the amazing NOS card. €15 for 15 days unlimited.  You get a few buffering pauses but mostly brilliant. Hope I did not get the wrong end of the stick. Heading towards Manta Rota in a day or two.



People who know me will confirm that I never Joke on this serious, informative forum.
You too have added to the vast bank of knowledge and experience, that exists here.
I thankyou for your contribution.


----------



## carol (Feb 11, 2018)

Robina said:


> Sorry to butt in - I am sure you are joking, at least in part, about the Algarve - but.... You can get UK telly!!! We've been streaming it and Radio 4 day and night using the amazing NOS card. €15 for 15 days unlimited.  You get a few buffering pauses but mostly brilliant. Hope I did not get the wrong end of the stick. Heading towards Manta Rota in a day or two.



Hi Robina, sorry we won't meet at Mikki's. What's this NOS card? How does it work etc ?


----------



## bazzybabes (Feb 12, 2018)

carol said:


> . . . What's this NOS card? How does it work etc ?



Here is the NOS website with details where you can buy the sims (click on location and address and phone details appear):

Lojas NOS - NOS


----------



## Robina (Feb 12, 2018)

carol said:


> Hi Robina, sorry we won't meet at Mikki's. What's this NOS card? How does it work etc ?



It is a data-only SIM card from NOS. You put it in your mifi device and it behaves like your router at home i.e. It gives you secure internet in your van wirelessly. There are plenty of makes of mifi: we have a Huawei and a friend has an Alcatel. Make sure you do not get a proprietary one that is locked and will only let you use their own sims. For instance if you got a MEO or NOS mifi device you could only use their proprietary sims and only get the full benefit in Portugal. Make sure you buy an unlocked mifi and then a NOS (or MEO) SIM card. Then you can get a card from a provider in whichever country you are in to get the Internet. Portugal is far and away the best deal we have ever found. 

The final step is to subscribe to Tunnel Bear (or similar) which is an app that makes it appear you are in the UK. You can only watch The BBC on the Internet if you are, or appear to be in the UK. It is not illegal. The alternative is to have a 1.2 metre satellite dish! You cannot get ITV though or channel 4.

This is not difficult, however, if you are not very tech savvy it is far easier to achieve if you are with someone who can help! We are leaving Mikki's place tomorrow and heading towards Tarifa then onto Manta Rota. If there is a chance of meeting up we will happily do so and come to a suitable shopping centre to take you through it. In fact you will be the third we have initiated in the past three weeks! Worten is the shop to look for for the unlocked mifi.  A 4g mifi with 15 unlimited days will cost about €59.99 then €1 a day top up. Good luck!


----------



## oppy (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> People who know me will confirm that I never Joke on this serious, informative forum.
> You too have added to the vast bank of knowledge and experience, that exists here.
> I thankyou for your contribution.



Ah, that explains it, thanks. I now realise why your friends call you Pinocchio :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::scared:


----------



## Robina (Feb 12, 2018)

Just found a thread you started in January Carol about vpn not working. So you clearly know all about getting the BBC out here but only when on a site with wifi. Hope the mifi information helps anyway!


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

oppy said:


> Ah, that explains it, thanks. I now realise why your friends call you Pinocchio :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::scared:



Only the polite ones call me that !


----------

